# Query for banking in NZ



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have 1 query regarding to banking 

1:- This weekend I wanted to buy aAir NZ Ticket which was on sale . Air NZ Online booking charges a fee if one pays by credit card but they do not charge anything if one pays by netbanking. As I am new here so did not have netbanking yet so I asked my friend to pay for me through his ANZ netbanking .He told that he have balance but payment can be done on monday as any payment done in weekend is credited on monday 
He tried booking and paying but it showed that payment will be credited on monday

Plz suggest is there anybank which offers 365 days online transfer to other banks as well ?

Thanks








































2:-


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aspire said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 1 query regarding to banking
> 
> ...


If you transfer money to an account within the same bank - e.g. ANZ to ANZ or Westpac to Westpac then the transfer will be done immediately 24 hours/7 days a week/365 days a year.

If you transfer between accounts in different banks - e.g. ANZ to Westpac, then the payment will only be sent at 22:00hrs. This is only valid on a weekday Monday to Friday. Transactions made over the weekend will only be available for transfer at 22:00 on the Monday.

Don't know of any bank that will do the service immediately between different banks. There's also a limit on the amount you can transfer. I think ANZ is $1000 per day but you can request this is increased to $10k per day ?


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> If you transfer money to an account within the same bank - e.g. ANZ to ANZ or Westpac to Westpac then the transfer will be done immediately 24 hours/7 days a week/365 days a year.
> 
> If you transfer between accounts in different banks - e.g. ANZ to Westpac, then the payment will only be sent at 22:00hrs. This is only valid on a weekday Monday to Friday. Transactions made over the weekend will only be available for transfer at 22:00 on the Monday.
> 
> Don't know of any bank that will do the service immediately between different banks. There's also a limit on the amount you can transfer. I think ANZ is $1000 per day but you can request this is increased to $10k per day ?


Thanks a lot for explaining. 

Do u mean that 

IF I have to book a ticket AIR NZ [in weekend ] and I have an account in westpac , so my funds will be transferred same day if AIR NZ also have their account in westpac .. [ but i think we cant be sure that air nz has account in which bank ]


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aspire said:


> Thanks a lot for explaining. Do u mean that IF I have to book a ticket AIR NZ [in weekend ] and I have an account in westpac , so my funds will be transferred same day if AIR NZ also have their account in westpac .. [ but i think we cant be sure that air nz has account in which bank ]


Yes that's it.
Or you can pay immediately by credit or debit card but with a surcharge.


----------

